# Latest Posts



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it just me or does the latest posts on the homepage keep bringing up threads that haven't had any replies for months? At the minute it's showing that Ausbuilt vs Ross thread which was last replied in December? Happens quite often.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

This happens if there is a poll attatched, if a person votes it bumps the thread.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chunkee said:


> This happens if there is a poll attatched, if a person votes it bumps the thread.


You're right. @Lorian any chance of changing this as it's annoying


----------

